# Debate between Bart Ehrman and N.T. Wright on Beliefnet?



## Davidius (Jul 8, 2008)

Did anyone read through all this? (use the arrows at the top to view the other pages)

Blogalogue - Debates About Faith


----------



## Robbie Schmidtberger (Jul 9, 2008)

Yeah - what are your thoughts? 
I am thinking of using the dialogue for my apologetics class this fall (Seniors). Wright acts similar to Douglas Wilson responding to Hitchens last year over at Christianity today.  I am reading two of Wright's books at the moment. Clear. Concise. Poignant. Though in the realm of apologetics- not as good, nor convincing, as Tim Keller's _The Reason for God._


----------



## Davidius (Jul 9, 2008)

I haven't read through it all...just wondering what others thoughts are, if they have read it.


----------



## Zenas (Jul 10, 2008)

Wow. I havn't read anything about it but I can only imagine. Wright is bound to have spanked Ehrman around the room.

I know he's a little screwy on some things, but that there is one intelligent man from what I have seen of him.


----------

